# 300ZX Twin Turbo Lost spark



## JRKAutomotiveOwner (Jan 12, 2012)

We recently rebuilt a factory 300zx at the shop and upgraded turbo's and Intercoolers for a buddy of mine. After reinstalling the engine it has no spark. We have checked EVERYTHING and have done a scope to make sure it was'nt a problem in the wiring. Now that im sure there are no wiring issues i believe it is a ECM issue, and i am very unfamiliar with nissan's. We've talked to a few tech's at nissan and they have no clue. I've delt with problem like this before and am not new to the game but at this point i've tried everything and still...no fire. Fuel pump is working and injectors are pulsing but no spark. Dose anyone have an idea or no what the problem could be. Dose the ECM have to be flashed? Is there a security system they may have been triggered(i have run into that before as well). Its a 1991 Factory twin turbo 300zx, It did run when we started it only needed head gaskets but customer decided to do a fully rebuild. Any help would be GREATLY APPRECIATED i need it out of the shop.:wtf:


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Wrong forum. 91 is a Z32.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

ECM wouldn't need to be "flashed." Nissan didn't start using flashable ECM's until the 2000's. A bad ignition power transistor, which should be bolted to the right side, upper timing cover, could cause this and they've been know to fail in the past (Nissan actually replaced many of them during a voluntary service campaign in the mid-90's. Do you have a scantool to communicate with the ECM and view datastream data? Have you checked for stored codes? There is an anti-theft system on the vehicle. Is there a security light that won't turn off


----------



## JRKAutomotiveOwner (Jan 12, 2012)

Im sorry i posted this in this forum shortly after i did i realized it was wrong and i couldnt delete the post. Yes i do have a scan tool with dadastream, there are no stored codes but the battery was unpluged for about a week anyway. Ive not seen an anti-theft light on. I have seen alot about the transistor going bad but have not seen any info on testing it can you help me out with any test process smj999smj??


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There is a component test of the power transistor I can give you, but my experience has been that it's 100% accurate. If you send me an e-mail at [email protected] and put "RE: 300ZX power transistor" in the subject line, I'll send it to you.


----------

